# Your Top Speed



## RiDeR7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quick question for all those good drivers that know how to push their ride safely, whats the top speed that you have ever gone in your bimmer?


----------



## Synaps3 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hell my car has probably never seen the other side of 5000 RPMs.:angel:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

RiDeR7 said:


> Quick question for all those good drivers that know how to push their ride safely, whats the top speed that you have ever gone in your bimmer?


Probably about 105-110....wide open road, middle of the day, I-10 between Phoenix and Tucson.


----------



## NC BMW Driver (Feb 1, 2008)

Probably only 100 or so on I-95 passing a truck that refused to move over for 5 miles despite the fact the right lane was open.


----------



## crazybelgian (Oct 17, 2006)

145MPH (230km/h) on some back road in Canada, as a passenger. Scared the crap out of me and I will never ride with that person again.


----------



## nowonder (Dec 4, 2002)

I've been on the north side of 140mph on a closed course in my Z4. Not sure of exact (indicated) speed because I was a little busy driving. With the top down, it was something to experience. 

--nw


----------



## mihink (Nov 21, 2005)

130 mph on a stretch of US-15 South from Gettysburg, PA to Frederick, MD..little scary but car was rock solid!


----------



## Bavarian335 (Apr 17, 2008)

150 on a well paved road in CO, the car didn't seem phased but the steering got lighter.


----------



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

140 on A95 (Autobahn). Perfectly composed, barely breathing hard. Looking for more but it was break-in period.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

160 in a 914/6, the car felt like it was about to take flight. Gotta love the bay area bridges/causeways :thumbup:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

150 in traffic on the 405


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

In my ZHP....forty-seven mph

























(In reverse 



160-ish in a Porsche DP935 (*very* high pucker factor)


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

About 65 mph, if I really push it, on the DC beltway


----------



## bimmerguy288 (Feb 28, 2006)

120 on a curvy 1/3 mile long exit ramp. It felt like nothing in the 4500 lbs tank.


----------



## BMWFM1 (Jan 22, 2008)

~145- 150 mph. BMW 5er rental on the Autobahn. Car was handling perfectly. Very stable, barely felt the high speed. (Wife was sleeping on the passenger seat most of the time).


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

115 mph, rural Illinois summer 2004 (2003 BMW X5).

I was trying to get away from a tornado that I saw forming in my rear view mirror, not to mention all the sirens and radio alerts.


----------



## ZHPEE (Apr 24, 2008)

Got pulled over last month for trying to see what it can do.....didn't get over 150kms/h before getting yanked over....

190 mph in a ferrari, and yes I was the passenger.


----------



## Dammmittt (Jun 25, 2007)

168 mph (indicated) on the Autobahn, limiter didn't let me go any faster


----------



## big-tex (Jan 25, 2008)

115 in my moms ford escape, on a very nice back road in east texas. (sorry not a bimmer, ill have that info this summer).

that lil suv actually felt really solid at those speeds, bout 105 in my ford f-250, the wind sounded like it was bout to tear the roof off, but for a truck that should have never seen those speeds, it felt ok.. still scarry as h-e-double hockey sticks... lol


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

I reached up at about 120 to close the sunroof. Reaching up wasn't a problem, glancing up and to the right while reaching isn't recommended though (left shoulder twitched, so did the steering wheel). :yikes:

dj


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

Whats the M drivers pkg.?


and i love the m5 touring


----------



## thesmaz (Mar 25, 2005)

It's an upgrade that is only available in Germany and you have to have a racing license to be able to get it, my friend does. It gives you 50 more hp (soon it will be more) and more control over the electronically controlled M suspension, speed limiter removal and a few extra settings. It was a really fun car to drive for the month that I had it. I had a great time playing cat and mouse with a 760 on the autobahn, that was until I put the car into 5th and left him for dead!
I've got pics of the car that I could post but it doesn't look any different than any other M5 touring.....


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

RiDeR7 said:


> Quick question for all those good drivers that know how to push their ride safely, whats the top speed that you have ever gone in your bimmer?


Here is your answer.

:angel:


----------



## gazda (Apr 7, 2008)

120 in a 2003 Z4


----------



## Sboerem (Feb 6, 2008)

125mph in my 1992 525i, a car that has 252K miles on it and it felt solid. Man those Germans can build a car. Only problem was I a hit an uphill strecth and the car just wouldn't go any faster, not at redline yet.


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

e46 M3 - 161 mph, GPS verified
e90 335 - 145 speed limited on Garmisch Autobahn
e90 335 after Dinan flash - 175, briefly, and I believe it had a little left


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

L Seca said:


> e46 M3 - 161 mph, GPS verified
> e90 335 - 145 speed limited on Garmisch Autobahn
> e90 335 after Dinan flash - 175, briefly, and I believe it had a little left


how stable was it at a buck 75?


----------



## urblazedhomie (May 21, 2008)

This venture ended at 142 but after this pic at 130 I decided stickin my hand through the wheel to take pictures with my phone probally wasnt such a good idea!!


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

Iphone ?


----------



## Wuked (Dec 3, 2007)

Driving: 
225km/h E46 318ti (few seconds, slight down hill)
250km/h E60 530d (cruising (often) on autobahn at speed limiter)

Passenger:
indicated 280km/h E46 M3


----------



## sillycar (Mar 3, 2008)

*401 top speed*

130 mph on 401 within 3 days of getting car

I should have paid $5 to race at Delaware near Strathroy but that's just a 1/2 mile

In a VW golf in turkey, about 220 km/hr, turning off the AC helps improve speed

and in a passat on the autobahn, pretty quick too, when the Germans put up those signs saying slow down for turns, you can't do twice that number like here in Canada


----------



## sillycar (Mar 3, 2008)

oh and in reference to the 407, OPP cruisers have passed me at 140 km/hr which I was doing until I saw them in the rearview mirror then pulled over a truck for doing 120 which is fairly common

of course every OPP is different, sometimes they let you by at 125 km/hr othertimes you get nailed for anything over 115 km/hr


----------



## UncleLar (Feb 29, 2008)

162 mph on the speedo in a stage I moded E46 328. Doubt that it was that fast. 150 mph approx on the speedo in current Dinanized 335i coupe in same undisclosed location. I plan for natural top speed run later this year after stage III software and intercooler.

Does 74 mph on a bicycle count?


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

126 mph on Route 93N on a stretch from Home Depot in Somerville, MA to about the Medford line in a circa 1992 Nissan 240SX, four people in the car. :drive:

Myself and one passenger about 225lbs each and the other two about 175lbs each.

I think of that night and feel lucky that I survived.:drink:
Elvis was behind the wheel!:supdude:


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

Most recently I was driving down the freeway with the top down in my Z4 at around 75 MPH. A 350Z is right on my butt. I move over to let him pass and he follows me. I speed up and he is still on my tail. He wants to race but, I am not in the mood. So I slow down to around 65 MPH and so does he. He then moves to the right lane and matches my speed no matter what it is. I finally get tired of him and step on the gas. He stayed up with me until I reach 110 and then I pulled away. I was up to 140 before I backed off. As for the 350Z he was just a memory. I don't know if I just out ran him or out drove him. But, if you want to run with the big dogs be prepared to be bitten.


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

In my Bell X1:


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

BillLumberg said:


> In my Bell X1:


:rofl::rofl: That's great - nice edit! I actually did measure the airspeed of the jet on the flight to Germany, by holding the Nuvi up to the window: 500+ mph. I had to reset it before the top speed run.


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

riod007 said:


> how stable was it at a buck 75?


Well, I was only there for a few seconds, but there was no instability. The car is rock solid at 150-160.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

RiDeR7 said:


> Quick question for all those good drivers that know how to push their ride safely, whats the top speed that you have ever gone in your bimmer?


Whatever the speed limit is. :angel:


----------



## riod007 (Feb 6, 2008)

i'm thinking of getting a 135i... drove one and loved it


----------

